# Philip Glass: Aguas da Amazonia



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Kristjan Järvi / MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Philip Glass: Aguas da Amazonia

Release Date May 19, 2017
Duration51:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Recording Date
Recording Location
MDR-Studio Leipzig (Augustusplatz)
Pencil Factory Recording, New York


----------

